# Mr & Mrs Tidefan's New Addition



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Mrs. Tidefan (Jamie). She and everyone are doing great. Miss Anna Claire was supposed to be delivered today, but, just like big brother AJ, she couldn't wait!!! Miss Anna Claire made her debut at 3:24 AM, Saturday morning!! She weighed 8#4oz., was 20 1/2" long, and has black hair.
Jamie reported that for some reason, AJ thought she would arrive with a red bow in her hair, when she was born, so he was very pleased that they arranged to have a red bow in her hair, when he first saw her!! 
Congratulations to Mr. & Mrs. Tidefan!!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations & God Bless Anna Claire


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Mr & Mrs Tidefan and big brother AJ on your new baby girl!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats on the new baby.. Its time to do a bed/crib mod.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahh, that "New Baby" thing....

Now you need a bigger trailer.

May God bless you and yours,

The Robinsons
Nick, KD, Brooke and Steven

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations Ernie and Jamie on your new addition. WE NEED PICTURES!!! We are so glad that all are well and healthy.

Darlene and Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs. Tidefan on the Baby Girl








Now AJ will have a little sister to take care of as they grow up

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

congrats! and send pix soon!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for all of the messages...We were all set for a planned c-section at 7:00 am today but the little one decided to come at 3:24 am on 3/24 (kinda cool timing). She and Jamie are doing great and A.J. is very excited. We'll post more pics later as we're going home from the hospital tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Congratlations Ernie and Jamie!

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, Ernie and Jamie!!
You two have brought a BEAUTIFUL baby girl into this world for AJ to have as his new sister. She is simply gorgeous.







(Course, we knew she would be!) What a beautiful baby God has blessed you all with, and I know she'll be given so much love!
Thank you so much for posting the picture. Like I told Jamie on the phone, I had you guys on my mind all day, and just had to know...........








Give AJ and Anna Claire a hug from "Aunt Darlene"!!















Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Ernie I think she favors you.







She is beautiful.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Ernie I think she favors you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She favors me because it looks like both of use have been eating well lately


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Now that is one beautiful baby! Thank you for the picture!

Darlene P


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

What a beautiful baby!







Man, ain't nothin' better than a new baby! Congratulations, and God bless you all.

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the newest addition!









Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

SHE IS SO CUTE....
cant wait to see her in june.
take care, lamar


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow what a pretty baby!

Congrats!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the world, Little One! Its a pretty exciting place to be!!!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the arrival of Anna Claire! She is so cute!!! I can't wait to see more pictures!

Dana & Tony


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tidefan said:


> Thanks for all of the messages...We were all set for a planned c-section at 7:00 am today but the little one decided to come at 3:24 am on 3/24 (kinda cool timing). She and Jamie are doing great and A.J. is very excited. We'll post more pics later as we're going home from the hospital tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!


Ahhhhhhhhhh



















































She is a real cutie.

Thor


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

She sure is pretty!! Congratulations


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Of course she is a beautiful baby......she is a March baby and all March babies are beautiful. AND she is a March 24th baby....she shares her birthday with some great people....ME!!!!

Congratulations on the new addition to the family. I am glad to hear that mother and daughter are doing well.

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You've got yourselves a keeper there. Sure is a eautiful baby.

Congratulations!


----------

